# Davis AirLink



## Toby (26 Ago 2020 às 08:17)

Bom dia,







https://www.weatherstations.co.uk/airlink.htm

*Features*
• Indoor & Outdoor*: *Place AirLink on a desk or countertop, or mount on a wall inside or outside.

• Accurate: Measures particulates as small as 0.3 micrometers with an accuracy of +/-10 micrograms per cubic meter in concentrations.

• Real-Time Readings: See updates on your phone and computer every minute.

• Global Air Quality Indices: Choose from a growing list including US, Canada, Mexico, China, EU, UK, Australia, India, and South Korea.

• Wi-Fi Connected: Easily connect AirLink to your Wi-Fi network to send data to the Davis Cloud.

• Pair with a Weather Station: Use multiple AirLinks as stand-alone sensors or easily merge with your Davis weather station.

• Compact & Quiet Design: Low profile design with near-silent fan mounts on a wall or sits on a countertop.

• Simple Setup: Quickly install AirLink by following the simple directions on the free WeatherLink app.

• 1-Year Warranty: Enjoy peace of mind with Davis’s reputation for quality and durability.


JohnD sur wxforum :

To anticipate a couple of questions:

The sensor unit needs to be mains-powered and also contains a temp/hum sensor.  The unit can be located inside or out, but while there's a protective outer case that should be used outside to help with mounting, there's no formal radiation shield so best located outside in a shaded spot. The data unit then connects via WiFi (only) into a LAN.

Airlink uploads directly to weatherlink.com, but is fully independent of any local Vue or VP2 stations. IOW the only data integration happens at weatherlink.com.

Data should be available via the v2 API of weatherlink.com and there will also be a local API.


----------

